# Oil and cabin filter pictures



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

nice write up. I do believe factory filters is the way to go but this is me. I would like to know how did you take out your lens to change the interior lights & what led light did you use?
Thanks


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It just pops out. Pull down from the front slowly and carefully and it unsnaps from the housing. I used these LED's from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/JDM-ASTAR-10p...e=UTF8&qid=1431600256&sr=8-6&keywords=194+led


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would be leery of using a filter that's not the same size as the factory filter.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

BlueTopaz said:


> It just pops out. Pull down from the front slowly and carefully and it unsnaps from the housing. I used these LED's from Amazon. Amazon.com: JDM ASTAR 10pcs Super Bright 5630 SMD 194 168 175 2825 W5W T10 LED Bulbs,Xenon White(Best Value in the market): Automotive



and the LEDS just snap in in place of the original bulbs or did you have to modify anything else? 
Did you like the look?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, they just go back in like the regular bulb. Only thing is you have to make sure the power is on because they only go in one way, if you put the bulb in and it doesn't work, turn it around. No modifications and I like the brighter "white" light over the yellowish regular bulb.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I buy the AC filters for under 12 bucks online, buy 4 at a time and even with shipping its cheaper than 20 bucks each. BTW the AC filters at Chevy are only around 15 bucks. "GM PARTS OUTLET"


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

warloc said:


> I buy the AC filters for under 12 bucks online, buy 4 at a time and even with shipping its cheaper than 20 bucks each. BTW the AC filters at Chevy are only around 15 bucks.



Can you post the link to where you get your filters. Yes the dealer here seems to charge more than most. Disadvantage to living in a small town I guess.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rockauto.com


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

I get my oil filter on Amazon with shipping it's just over $13


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

where did you get the homelink from? How hard was it to wire it?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

cruzeman48 said:


> where did you get the homelink from? How hard was it to wire it?


Got the Homelink from Ebay for $20 and it was easy to wire up to the map lights.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks, I might have to give it a try.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

BlueTopaz said:


> It just pops out. Pull down from the front slowly and carefully and it unsnaps from the housing. I used these LED's from Amazon. Amazon.com: JDM ASTAR 10pcs Super Bright 5630 SMD 194 168 175 2825 W5W T10 LED Bulbs,Xenon White(Best Value in the market): Automotive


Do the LED's dim when the lights are shutting down like the stock incandescent bulbs?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Cruzator said:


> Do the LED's dim when the lights are shutting down like the stock incandescent bulbs?


Yes.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks. :goodjob:


----------

